# A mere formality



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

Hi everyone、皆さんこんにちは。

In Europe, when something is easy to be done in terms of Bureaucracy / Administration, we usually say: it is a mere formality.

I'm talking about Europe, because same would apply in other european languages, _*just as examples*_  :
*German: *Es ist eine blosse Formalität.
*French*: C'est une simple formalité.

*A few examples:*

1. In order to found a company,  the registration at the Chamber of Commerce is a mere formality (it takes a few minutes and a signature). 

2. A Non-disclosure agreement (NDA = 秘密保持契約), contrarily to a Joint-Venture Contract, is a mere formality.

3. The legal process to finalise your divorce is, at this stage, a mere formality.

In order to translate "formality", I found: *形骸化* but it doesn't sound the same... 
If I'm wrong please, do not hesitate to correct me. 

*And to translate:* to remain / to be a mere formality, I found the following: *形式としてを保つ。 / 単に形式的なもので。/ 形ばかりであった。

For instance in the example below: *

その一環として, あなたがすでに署名した相互の秘密保持契約。
As part of this (project), we have already signed a NDA.
それゆえに 、この相互の秘密保持契約法律上の*形式としてを保つ。 / 単に形式的なもので。/ 形ばかりであった。*
That is why, signing a new NDA (for a new project) should be a *mere formality.*
これ情報が新しい相互の秘密保持契約を法律部の御社準備する役立つことを願っています。
We hope that this information will be helpful to your Legal Department in the preparation of the NDA.

In western countries, this would be considered well-advised, nicely intended and helpful. 
In Japanese, I fear that it may sound condescending, as if company A is trying to tell company B how to do a NDA.
=> Am I correct? Or is my interpretation of 形骸化 in the context above fully wrong? 

Thank you so much | どうもありがとうございます m(_ _)m
The USE | ヨーロッパ合衆国


----------



## tagoot

「形骸化する」means (for a certain stipulation in a contract, for example) to become a dead letter (due to a change of circumstances, etc.).  It is totally different from "formality".

I do not understand what you want to ask. Please state your question as briefly and clearly as possible.


----------



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

Hi @tagoot , thank you so much for your reply. 

*The initial text in English: *

As part of this (former) project, we have already signed a NDA.
That is why, signing a new NDA (for a new project) should be a *mere formality.*
We hope that this information will be helpful to your Legal Department in the preparation of the NDA.

*My try in Japanese:*

その一環として, あなたがすでに署名した相互の秘密保持契約。
それゆえに 、この相互の秘密保持契約法律上の*形式としてを保つ。 or  単に形式的なもので。or  形ばかりであった。  *
これ情報が新しい相互の秘密保持契約を法律部の御社準備する役立つことを願っています。

Thank you so much! 
The USE


----------



## tagoot

OK. Let me try translating.

As part of this (former) project, we have already signed an NDA.
That is why signing a new NDA (for a new project) should be a mere formality.
We hope that this information will be helpful to your Legal Department in the preparation of the NDA.

この（前回の）計画の一環として、両者は既に一つの秘密保持契約を締結しています。
ですから（新しい計画のために）新しい秘密保持契約を締結することは 単なる形式上のことに過ぎません。
この情報が貴社の法務部が 当該秘密保持契約を準備するに当たって有益であることを希望します。

Please note that this translation is just for information as I do not know the background at all.


----------



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

tagoot said:


> OK. Let me try translating.
> 
> As part of this (former) project, we have already signed an NDA.
> That is why signing a new NDA (for a new project) should be a mere formality.
> We hope that this information will be helpful to your Legal Department in the preparation of the NDA.
> 
> この（前回の）計画の一環として、両者は既に一つの秘密保持契約を締結しています。
> ですから（新しい計画のために）新しい秘密保持契約を締結することは 単なる形式上のことに過ぎません。
> この情報が貴社の法務部が 当該秘密保持契約を準備するに当たって有益であることを希望します。
> 
> Please note that this translation is just for information as I do not know the background at all.


Sounds fantastic @tagoot !   
And it sounds in Japanese, the way we intend it in western languages: a mere formality = something simple to do, in terms of bureaucracy.  => Perfect! 

Thank you so much for your rapid help! m(_ _)m
Take care, 
The USE


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Or 単に必要な*事務的手続き*に過ぎないとお考えいただいて差支えないかと存じます。


----------



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> Or 単に必要な*事務的手続き*に過ぎないとお考えいただいて差支えないかと存じます。


@SoLaTiDoberman , awesome!  
Thank you so much! m(_ _)m

I think that I will use a mix of @tagoot 's version and yours.  

Thank you so much | どうもありがとうございます  
The USE | ヨーロッパ合衆国


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

I liked how SoLaTiDoberman solved the word "formality" as 事務的手続き

it is a mere formality
単なる事務的手続きです


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

just in case, if you were not convinced by "formality" as
事務手続き as it means administrative procedure

how about

it is a mere *formality*
単なる*公式な形状さを与える手続き*です
which sound more as to give a official character to the act


----------



## Flaminius

Katzuhiko Minohara said:


> 単なる*公式な形状さを与える手続き*です


This sentence is ungrammatical.


----------

